# Causes of intermittent diarrhea?



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm starting to wonder if there's something wrong with Molly. Since August, she has had diarrhea 4-5 times, about once a month. The last time it happened was Thanksgiving. It lasted about a week and I brought in a fecal sample to the vet. They did both a fecal test and a giardia test and both results were negative. I also did a fecal test in August when it first occurred, which was negative. She has no other symptoms at all. What could it be?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Vhuynh2 said:


> I'm starting to wonder if there's something wrong with Molly. Since August, she has had diarrhea 4-5 times, about once a month. The last time it happened was Thanksgiving. It lasted about a week and I brought in a fecal sample to the vet. They did both a fecal test and a giardia test and both results were negative. I also did a fecal test in August when it first occurred, which was negative. She has no other symptoms at all. What could it be?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Did the vet send the fecal out to a lab for a more thorough analysis? 

How is the stool during the other times? Soft? Firm? Easy or hard to scoop? Any other gastric incidents such as vomiting?

Toby went through periods of diarrhea, soft stool, etc. When it didn't resolve we did all sorts of testing, tried different foods, and finally did the digestive enzyme testing that the Texas A&M vet school gastro lab offers. We discovered two different enzyme deficiencies- cobalamin and folate. In addition we switched him to a prescriptive food for IBD dogs with low fat and low residue and once we started that and the supplements (cobalamin injection twice a month and folic acid supplements), his stool returned to normal with no diarrhea. He will be on his prescription food and supplements for life.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> Did the vet send the fecal out to a lab for a more thorough analysis?
> 
> How is the stool during the other times? Soft? Firm? Easy or hard to scoop? Any other gastric incidents such as vomiting?
> 
> Toby went through periods of diarrhea, soft stool, etc. When it didn't resolve we did all sorts of testing, tried different foods, and finally did the digestive enzyme testing that the Texas A&M vet school gastro lab offers. We discovered two different enzyme deficiencies- cobalamin and folate. In addition we switched him to a prescriptive food for IBD dogs with low fat and low residue and once we started that and the supplements (cobalamin injection twice a month and folic acid supplements), his stool returned to normal with no diarrhea. He will be on his prescription food and supplements for life.


I was thinking of your Toby and looked a little bit into IBD. 

The fecal and giardia tests were done in house. Her stool is very, very firm at all other times. No vomiting. Molly is already on a very strict diet because of her food sensitivities (confirmed by Dr. Dodd's NutriScan test). She is sensitive to all of the starches in kibble, and more, so I had to start her a raw diet. The diarrhea started before she was switched to raw but she is no longer itchy. 

The only thing I can think of is Molly possibly getting a bug from drinking out of puddles when the rainy season started in the fall. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Ask your vet to send a sample out next time she has diarrhea. Those labs can isolate more things than the in-house fecal labs. That may show if she has something like e-coli or giardia. 

How old is she? 

The fact she has solid stool in between is a good thing. 

I'd probably try to keep her from drinking from the puddles- all sorts of cooties in that!:yuck:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Did Dr. Dodds mention IBD as well? I don't know if you've seen this study- have no idea if Molly qualifies or not but this might be worthy of your consideration: Canine Inflammatory Bowel Disease - Texas A&M Veterinary Medicine & Biomedical Sciences


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks! I will definitely ask for the sample to be sent out next time. I will also ask the vet about digestive enzyme testing. 

Molly is 2 years old and Dr. Dodds did not mention IBD. It could be that the NutriScan test showed definite sensitivities to many foods. 

What other symptoms did Toby exhibit besides loose stools?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Thanks! I will definitely ask for the sample to be sent out next time. I will also ask the vet about digestive enzyme testing.
> 
> Molly is 2 years old and Dr. Dodds did not mention IBD. It could be that the NutriScan test showed definite sensitivities to many foods.
> 
> ...


He lost a good amount of weight- from 59 down to about 51 at his lowest. His stools were consistently soft to diarrhea consistency. His energy levels plummeted, probably because he wasn't absorbing nutrition. Once we got his digestive enzymes in normal ranges and got him on the prescription food his weight increased and his energy level did too! His stool became normal and firm and he started pooping only twice a day, with low volumes of stool.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Also, broad spectrum de worm with panacur..whipworms can cause intermittent diarrhea.. And can be hard to detect... Consider probiotics..


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> Also, broad spectrum de worm with panacur..whipworms can cause intermittent diarrhea.. And can be hard to detect... Consider probiotics..


Good point, we end up de-worming him now twice a year even though his HW med has parasitic preventive in it due to his uncanny ability to pick up the deadest, driest and flattest road kill on walks.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Is she a "stress-Y" kind of dog? 

Pretty much the only time I see loose poop with my guys is when we go hiking. It's generally an excitement type thing over going for a ride in the car and anticipating swimming or running around fields, I believe. I never really worry about it because the same day they will have solid poop at home. 

I'm not going to get too deeply into the nightmare that is our collie's intestines, but he's similar to the goldens where if he's very hyped up or stressed out - he does have loose poop. In his case, any changes in his routine causes diarrhea. If it's not treated immediately with flagyl, it downward spirals to the extent he becomes very ill and needs preds. He is also on a very restricted diet (meaning prescription GE and very controlled types of treats and handouts outside of his regular food) and will be for the rest of his life. 

If she's more "stress-Y" though - you may see that kinda thing happen at home. And since her intestines are sensitive to begin with, it's just makes her prone to having those flare-ups. 

I wouldn't change her food if it is just so random.... but definitely talk with your vet about keeping something like flagyl on hand to break any "cycle".


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Guinness gets looser stool on walks-I think it's similar to "runners trots". At home they are fine.
I had some issues with Guinness a while back and fecals and bloodwork all came back normal. I started him on probiotics and some pumpkin once a day and things have returned to normal for him-but he's an old dog at 13yrs old.


----------

